# Ninja Wanna Be



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah folks... they STILL walk among us. 

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=21451


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 2, 2010)

Hell I was five years training before I bought a "real" sword. I don't care what anyone says, Darwin was correct.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 2, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Hell I was five years training before I bought a "real" sword. I don't care what anyone says, Darwin was correct.


You know what's really sad here... is that wanna-be is probably going to use that stupid sword cut as a battle scar to impress folks.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 3, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Assclown.


----------

